# Virgola tra soggetto e predicato



## nic4

Ciao a tutti,

è corretto mettere la virgola tra soggetto e verbo?
Es_.:"I ragazzi*, *andranno a giocare..."_
A quanto ricordo e ad orecchio mi sembra grammaticalmente errato.
Confermate?

Mille grazie!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me è sbagliato, nonostante ogni tanto si riscontri leggendo in giro. Mi dà particolarmente sui nervi quando questo scherzo vien fatto nel bel mezzo delle subordinate relative:
_Si avvisa l'utenza che*,* i moduli per la pratica tale*,* possono essere ritirati in portineria. _


----------



## Nicuzza22

Sì, è un uso errato, la regola generale, se non ricordo male, è che la virgola separa le frasi, incidentali o subordinate, e non si usa, invece, per segnalare una pausa all'orale come avviene in altre lingue


----------



## sciroppodiglucosio

Semplicemente un orrore.


----------



## nic4

Grazie mille a tutti!!

Buona serata e buon fine settimana!


----------



## marco.degano

nic4 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è corretto mettere la virgola tra soggetto e verbo?
> Es_.:"I ragazzi*, *andranno a giocare..."_
> A quanto ricordo e ad orecchio mi sembra grammaticalmente errato.
> Confermate?
> 
> Mille grazie!


Ciao!

Nello scritto di *basso livello* è piuttosto frequente, essa serve per *annunciare* il tema di cui, nel parlato, si tratterà. 
 In pratica quello che dice il *tema espresso dal predicato*.
Chiedimi pure delucidazioni...​


----------



## istrice95

Buonasera. La grammatica italiana impone, e il buonsenso suggerisce, che la virgola non vada interposta tra soggetto e predicato. Eppure, leggendo il libro "Il caos" di Pasolini, ho notato che questo fastidioso errore ricorre di frequente. Per esempio nella frase: "I fatti che dunque queste tecniche d'informazione ci fanno consumare, sono senza mistero, primari e ontologici". Potrei fare altri esempi che ho incontrato nella lettura.
Mi chiedo: come mai? Pasolini scrive benissimo e la sua biografia conferma che aveva, peraltro, un'ottima cultura! Chi sa spiegarmi questa stranezza? Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Istrice, benvenuto al forum
di regola la virgola è usata per le frasi incidentali, per separare i termini di un elenco, o varie proposizioni tra loro, oppure per isolare un'apposizione, un vocativo, un'esclamazione e altri usi che non ricordo al momento. Essa di norma non si deve mai porre tra il soggetto e il predicato o tra il predicato e l'oggetto, però spesso il suo utilizzo dipende da una scelta soggettiva dello scrivente. Evidentemente Pasolini amava scrivere così. Mia valutazione personale.

Ciao
Dragon


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Istrice e benvenuto/a.


> "I fatti che dunque queste tecniche d'informazione ci fanno consumare*,* sono senza mistero, primari e ontologici"


Essendoci una subordinata relativa tra soggetto e verbo, la virgola a cui fai riferimento mi pare un modo di separare non tanto il soggetto (i fatti) dal proprio predicato (sono), quanto la relativa dal verbo della principale, come accade quando la relativa è racchiusa  in un inciso; qui non v'è inciso, mancando la prima virgola (dopo "fatti"); si ha piuttosto come un "mezzo inciso", che in effetti corrisponde alla reale espressione verbale. 
Infatti, leggendo la frase, si può notare che la virgola posta dopo "consumare" corrisponde ad un'effettiva ed inevitabile pausa nel parlato. 
Da questo esempio, ma soprattutto da quanto dici in merito ai numerosi altri che hai trovato nel testo citato, desumo che presumibilmente la punteggiatura di Pasolini voleva rispecchiare le effettive pause del parlato, l'intonazione reale, al di là della norma che tecnicamente vieta l'inserimento di virgole tra soggetti e relativi predicati; credo che l'altissima levatura culturale dell'autore gli desse facoltà di discostarsi da quella rigida norma, quando questa impediva la rappresentazione grafica della vera intonazione che voleva dare all'espressione verbale.


----------



## ohbice

Anch'io parteggio per l'ipotesi che si tratti di una scelta stilistica. Quanto felice e quanto determinante per le fortune artistiche dell'autore non saprei.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Istrice! Io non posso fare altro che mettermi in coda agli utenti, che ti hanno risposto in maniera esauriente.
 Lo faccio citando però queste note de Le garzantine, Italiano, Luca Serianni >

*Virgola

218. *_''...di norma non va usata all'interno di blocchi unitari; in particolare tra soggetti e predicato; tra predicato e oggetto; tra sostantivo e aggettivo...''_

Ma al punto seguente si continua dicendo >

*219.  *_'' Tuttavia, questa norma viene meno tutte le volte che uno dei due elementi del sintagma è messo in evidenza , perlopiù alterando l'ordine abituale delle parole. Si vedano i seguenti esempi: ''Sorrideva, lui, senza cappello e cravatta, con il colletto della camicia a righe rovesciato indietro''. (...)

''Lui, non raccontava mai nulla'' (Cassola);  '' Il prete, non poteva dirle nulla'' ( Pasolini)

Non ci sembrano virgolature sbagliate, come ritiene Satta, ma esempi di messa in evidenza del soggetto, che equivale - anche nell'intonazione- a un costrutto restrittivo (= quanto a lui; quanto al prete).

_Saluti
S.V


----------



## istrice95

Grazie a tutti per le bellissime risposte e per i _benvenuto_! Proseguendo nella lettura, mi sto convincendo anch'io si tratti di una consapevole scelta stilistica, infatti sto incontrando sempre più spesso questa _particolarità. _Ferma restando la grandezza del Pasolini, trovo la sua una scelta non troppo felice, quantunque probabilmente finalizzata a riprodurre più fedelmente il parlato (una virgola dopo _fatti _l'avrei messa!). Grazie ancora per le risposte!


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao, Istrice.
in questo thread, Michele ed io, ci occuperemo del..., ci sono alcuni post di Giorgio Spizzi, illuminanti sull'uso non ortodosso della punteggiatura per simulare il "parlato".


----------



## giginho

Ciao a Tutti!

Io riprendo Connie che, secondo me, ha centrato il punto alla stragrande: nel parlato, ovvero nella lettura sia essa a voce alta o meno, si ha una pausa nel punto esatto in cui è stata messa la virgola. Secondo me, quella virgola è da vedere come una cesura che consente al lettore di "prendere fiato" e di dare fluidità all'esposizione di quanto scritto.

Edit: ciò non toglie che la virgola nella frase dell'OP  ( 





> I ragazzi, andranno a giocare..."


   ) è un pugno in un occhio!


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> ... nel parlato, ovvero nella lettura sia essa a voce alta o meno, si ha una pausa nel punto esatto in cui è stata messa la virgola.



Mah, se mi manca, il fiato, prima, mi fermo prima; se invece sono uno che fa spesso immersioni tiro fino alla fine 
Questo per dire che quando leggo, se trovo una virgola faccio una pausa, altrimenti no. Il parlato credo sia una questione abbastanza personale e sinceramente (anche se non ho nessun motivo per ritenere questa spiegazione particolarmente strampalata) continuo a pensare che, siccome siamo di fronte a un esercizio di scrittura compiuto da uno scrittore, si possa tranquillamente trattare di una scelta stilistica (che, per dirla tutta, mi fa orrore).
Ciao Gigi


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori, se mai vi capitasse di aprire il libro a cui attingo queste informazioni che mi accingo a scrivere, concordereste sul fatto che se ne imparano di nuove!

Tiro in ballo di nuovo questa ormai sgualcita Grammatica Essenziale di Riferimento della Lingua Italiana di Giampaolo Salvi e Laura Vanelli.

Al capitolo IV, Fenomeni generali (della lingua, n.d.r  )

*1.3  Frasi con intonazione marcata

*6 La mamma, _ha dato uno schiaffo a Piero davanti a tutti.



_Saluti

S.V


----------



## giginho

Non sono nessuno per contestare chi tu citi, SV, ma la mia prof del liceo mi avrebbe appeso al pennone più alto se mai avessi scritto una cosa del genere!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, giginho! In verità pure io ero fermo sulle mie. Poi ho cominciato a guardare un po' più in là e qualcosa di nuovo è saltato fuori.

Io sono per lasciare mano libera ( le cosiddette licenze poetiche) a chi è in grado di gestirle. 

Ho fatto questi due interventi perché mi è sembrato di utilità far sapere il contenuto di libri che parlano dell'argomento a chi non li possiede o non ha la possibilità di consultarli con facilità. 

Saluti

S.V


----------

